# captian's license



## twtabb (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone on here have theirs? I have a few questions about the process.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 20, 2012)

Fire away.


----------



## twtabb (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent pm


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jul 20, 2012)

Open for questions too.


----------



## kingfish (Jul 22, 2012)

Had one for going on 12 years.  Let me know if I can help.


----------



## twtabb (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone do theirs online vs in person?


----------



## Sharkfighter (Aug 6, 2012)

Just did mine in person with Sea School.  I am glad I did it in person.  I liked the hands on help with the charting and the rules of the road was TOUGH.

I had been reading maps as an Army Scout then Officer for decades and was familiar with Charts for the boat but all that calculating set and drift and hands on stuff I was glad to have the others there and the Instructors help in practice.  Just showing how to use the Chart plotters and dividers was huge.

The rules of the road was also very demanding.  We all know which side to pass on and boats under sail have right away but how many know what vessel uses the fog sound of one prolonged blast and two short blasts means or what vessel uses a cylindrical day flag and the color lights for barges being towed or at anchor or what a ship with three red lights means?  

Now granted we will likely never need that stuff again but you need it for the test and the constant drill and review and hands on instruction for me was a big help.


----------



## captbrian (Aug 7, 2012)

I would strongly advise against the online.  There is a lot of material that is better absorbed in a classroom setting, mainly on the plotting and rules of the road.  I wouldn't dare say it's impossible to do it online, but you would sure make it easier on yourself to take it in the classroom if at all possible


----------



## G Duck (Aug 9, 2012)

Call Sea School in Charleston


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Aug 9, 2012)

What's the difference between a captains license and a regular state boating license like we have in Alabama?


----------



## Sharkfighter (Aug 10, 2012)

HoCoLion91 said:


> What's the difference between a captains license and a regular state boating license like we have in Alabama?



A Captain license is Coast Guard requirement to take a "vessel for hire" anywhere in US. It allows you to take up to 6 people in near coastal waters on a charter, drive a boat for commercial purpose etc and basically anything that involves getting cash using a boat.  

The basic license is an OUPV or 6 passenger (6 pack) then they have additional requirements for vessels over certain sizes and a towing addendum.

In GA you dont need a boat license to drive a boat for recreational purposes such as regular fishing.    But there are some age restrictions.  


www.sharkfighter.com


----------

